# Aulonocara juvies



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

So with only four feet and 85 gallon of tank space to work with I'm feeling like there isn't enough room for the one of everything approach I have been taking to my addiction of collecting malawi male haps and peacocks as I have so far. Honestly I have been thinking of my favourite fish in my tank so far, the aulonocara lwanda and sell off the rest of the group and source another nice male and several females for the two. I think two males with seven to eight females probably from two sources would be ideal and work well with my current aquascape, providing plenty of cover for females to hide and either male to breed quietly. I guess I'm asking if anyone knows anyone that might happen to have a lwanda or if you have seen some at a store locally I'd be appreciative of any leads. And lastly I guess if I do sell them I'd like to let them go in a group, if one of you members with mmts(monster,multi,tank,syndrome) has a new tank in the works we can talk or an extra one or a big one to add too. I do realize its hard to sell in a group and it would be less than if I peiced it out but that's just me. Any way comments? Maybe another nice peacock I have missd that would be cool to breed and get out to more hobbyists here locally.


Maxin.and.Relaxin


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I see that wetspot has lwandas at 1" for $7 each, and spencer jack has 3.5" pairs at $65. I have no idea about local availability but hope that helps you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

It does, I just don't have a passport so wet spot I wouldn't know exactly how to arrange that one but I have gotten wet spot fish from other members before and they were nice. Maybe if there were other members (I can think of two or three ) might be wanting something or able to help me with the boarder. As for spencer jack I still have some of his fish here in my tank all male group i have collected very nice ones IMO and I'd be interested in his but I'd still rather grow then a little. Thanks for the lead.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Depending on how bad you want this male you could order one yourself and have it shipped to your door or talk to kim at petland in poco who orders in africans from spencer jacks.

I bet with her shipping discount on a big order it would work out to be the same price if you were to do shipping yourself on 1 fish. I would just pm her and have the fish shipping in on their next african order. 

I might be interested in your africans depending on their quality and variety. PM me more details and asking price.

thanks


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Cam. I had a female that I gave away to a member on here. I got her from fairdeals. Im sure another group order will be happening from him or another African supplier eventually.

As for switching your tank up. I think you are crazy. Enjoy what you have  All male tanks are more fun!!! and nicer. I get the struggles with having a 4ft tank. I want a 6ft tank too. The wife gave me the stink eye last night when I mentioned wanting a bigger tank. In due time  I just got a job at a LFS in Langley so a new tank is coming. I can see it now. Bigger is better!! As Tim the tool man Taylor would say oh oh oh oh oh oh!!!!!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Well Justin it's just now where in at in collecting I can start to see long term I can't get in all the ones I want. I'm stocked up now and still would want a number more. Really for me it's been fun doing all the research and hunting for the nice ones, but now I'm thinking just a few nice male examples of one sp. with a harem of females from a reputable source and just see the more natural side maybe try to make a nice malawi biotope instead of a crazy rocky layout to increase cave numbers. I think it's more being 75% to my goal and realizing I only have room for this much and although enjoying the process and hope to retry again once I have a 6 footer or larger. Once I'm in a spot to house all my males in one display tank ill have extra room for sp tanks of a few kinds so its still something I have wanted to do all along just focused or distracted on my main goal for a nice all male tank. IMO I have succeeded with the limits of my tank. Change is good 

Side note I'd be looking to sell as a group only.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Vancitycam said:


> Side note I'd be looking to sell as a group only.


PM me details on the group and price.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Vancitycam said:


> instead of a crazy rocky layout to increase cave numbers. I think it's more being 75% to my goal and realizing I only have room for this much and although enjoying the process and hope to retry again once I have a 6 footer or larger.


It might just be old pictures but your tank looks under stocked. Due away with the many caves and setup 2 tall rock piles on either side of the tank, proceed to over stock that tank with male africans. I Have never had any aggression issues setting up a tank this way for overstocking purposes.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh yeah old pictures now I have about 15 malawi hap and peacocks 4 plecos and 4 clown loach and a lone danio. It's just each big male wants too much turf. 

Pm sent phone me haha I'm on the iPhone that's why I typo so much sorry guys


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

After just seeing the picture of your Otopharynx aka Yellow Blaze. I still think you should keep all your fish. He looks nice now! Since I brought him back from Calgary for you, that makes him 1/8 mine. LOL. and I say you cant sell him.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I know you brought him back special for me man, you took all the risk so I had to give you extra cash for the little guy. After picking him up and getting him in my tank he always has eaten good but took awhile to get his colour, I'm assuming its because of my red top lwanda.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Also for anyone who may be interested the group will be as follows 

Electric blue ahli
Taiwan reef
Sunshine
Red empress 
Blue neon
Lithobates
Obx2 (both look different)
Flavescent 
Frontosa 

I think that's all for now, I can estimate size but you should just pm me contact info I can email a video talk price and size. I think the lwanda is a very nice species and I like the idea of a more natural tank and seeing a couple males compete to breed instead of a whole tank full of show boating. Also if they breed I can sell fry and get more out there for others as I have seen its been tough to find these locally or privately.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow that was quick guys! It looks like the malawi group is pending a full deposit to be paid and I just have to hold them until a tank is flooded and cycled. Do I still have to post an official fs thread? I'm excited to be placing my order.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Yup talked with spencer jack and waiting for him to get there in the morning to give me an official female count and place an order it will either be three trios or two trios and a pair, pretty excited.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Lucky you:bigsmile:

Spencer jack just got a bunch of new africans in... his updated stock list looks awesome. Please make some type of thread outlining your experience shipping in fish from spencer jack. I plan to make a decent size order sometime this year and any insight on the shipping process is much appreciated. Probably going to try get a group buy going in hopes to get free shipping.

Keep us updated, inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Will do I got my quote and he had enough females to make me three trios so its only $30 shipping guarenteed no doa 3 hour report time. He has decoded some of my gibberish from excitement and auto correct an his email replies were like 5-10 mins after hours on a Sunday I'd say so far A+ for sure just sent a confirmation email just awaiting a call to process a payment or an email with some web instructions never bought his fish like this before just second hand from bca members an they are all top notch for sure. I'm like a youngster who was just told we are going to Disneyland and I'm too excited to sleep.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

I can imagine how you feel. The thoughts and plans that go through my head as I scroll through his stock list lol. Its nice to know how accommodating he is and shipping is actually pretty decent. I actually have a few fish from him I acquired through petland in poco. They are great quality IMO.

So are these fish going to be shipped to your doorstep or do you plan to pick them up from the airport.

I'm excited for you... well excited for updates lol, JK.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Just reread your last post... didn't realize its actually 3 separate trios. Whats your game plan here? Whats are your tank setups going to look like? Are you keeping these as trios or placing all in one big tank? Long term goals? You going to line breed the perfect lwanda

One of my favorite fish I have is a lawanda hybrid I acquired from justin. Looks like a lawanda with more yellow. Guy is showing amazing color and growing like a weed with every other day water changes. I would love to get a hold of some fry from you one day. Will post some pics of this lawanda hybrid in my tank journal when the 135 is finally up.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Well since my original email yesterday afternoon and a early morning email/phone call to process payment. I should have my box of fish sometime this evening 9 or 10 pm. I'd say for the total time only being just over 24 hours from a first inquiry email to verification of stock numbers and processed,shipped and in my tank is A+. Did I mention the shop was already closed yesterday when I first emailed some questions and he was less than 10 mins response time. I would highly recommend this supplier to anyone looking for a decent sized order. 

As for my plans ill add all three trios to my tank with my other lwanda so my male to female ratio will be bad at first but I will probably be selling one of them or two, so I have two or three males if I can to my six females. I'd bought a few more females but I cleaned him out lol. As for plans for my tank I plan to just let nature run its course. If they breed I can strip the females into a custom built DIY fry net and once they are too big for that I have either options to sell batches of fry or I have a friend with mts and I can use a tank there to grow out before sale and ill give him a kick back off it. Hopefully I can take some rock work out and get some more sand bed in the middle of two piles, I stead of packing it in there to make caves for a dozen males lol, just enough for females to hide and my big flat rock they will love to spawn on(I hope, my red empress tries to use it even though its all males)


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

When your ready to part with a male lwanda please pm me the details. 

Keep us updated, take pics if you can lol.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Well the plane arrived on time, went to yvr air Canada cargo with Id and tracking number, pick up took all of ten min. I buckled the box in the jeep and made the safe trip back to delta. With much excitement I open the box verified my numbers of fish and male female numbers. Everything was spot on healthy and alive and warm. Only one bag had leaked some and needed immediate attention. Went through the normal 15-20 min float then slowly mixing the water in a bucket with my females and released one by one. Then repeated this over again with the males one at a time.
View attachment 42674
View attachment 42682
View attachment 42690
View attachment 42698
View attachment 42706


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

View attachment 42714
View attachment 42722


So all in all I'd have to rate spencer jack as AAA. A+ for service and communication, A+ for the quality of fish and A+ price and shipping so fast. Total time was 30 hours from my first inquiry on sunday after closing to fish in the tank. It seems a canadian supplier order was very easy and cheap, no hidden fees or anything. I'd order again if I had more tanks. I got a video and other pics too just can't post them I don't do photo hosting things. Did I mention that he also made a extra trip back to the shop late Sunday to verify the stock numbers on hand and send me a quote. A+.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Mind posting what the cost of shipping was or pming me with it if you don't want to publicly post it? I'm curious!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I feel it's ok as it's publicly posted on his website here

Cichlaholic.com - Live Fish and Plant 2011 Canadian Shipping Rates

Pm me if you want specific numbers for my exact order, I don't mind just he isn't a sponsor here.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

wow that sounds like A+ service. Can't wait to place an order from him... his stock list looks really good. His prices are awesome considering his quality and its retail. That male looks big... nice coloration considering his recent travels.

So how many bags do you think can fit in one box?


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm not sure if its bag size or water weight that will decide how many per box, that was one of my questions because I really had no clue just trying to crunch numbers before to see how much roughly before asking for a quote. I got 9 fish and there were 9 individual bags all double bagged and that was in a giant bag lining the styro box. My weigh bill said 7 and chargeable weight says 8.5 so maybe about 9-10 bag of this size with enough water maybe less if they are bigger. Mine were 2.5-3.5 inches and id say it was accurate measures too, sorry I couldn't be more help for that question.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

You were a lot of help... thanks.

I wonder if he can get certain fish in that are not on his stock list.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Way to go! Spencer is an awesome guy. He's got really good customer service. No idea how he's so good at communicating so fast!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Well as of this morning I got one female holding already! Can't believe that but I'm not planning on saving fry yet. Just thought some of you might like to know they all acclimated and have been eating well until now for her.


----------



## Tony_B (Apr 24, 2010)

I have found that any tank under six feet is no good for a female male combo.
Unless you want to do a species only, large african (3-8 inches) cichlid do not do well with females in a 4 ft tank..
Some of the fish become agro when it is breeding time, females get picked on, and different cichlids interbreed between species. 
My compadichromis borleyi breeds with anything and everything. (a few times when a cichlid turned out to be a female)
for me it is hard enough to keep an all male tank, I don't want females at this time.
Just my thought.
I was thinking of having a few extra 55 gal. (again not everyone can have this) and keep some females of the same kind. Drop in the male from the show tank, do a big water change, one week females are holding, remove the male no harm...
But if you can make the female / male thing work!!!! Great!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

It is a sp only tank, I sold all my males. The four feet will be fine for a lwanda breeding group it's only three trios, my tank almost looks empty now but before it was hard to get a picture of just one fish with out other fish in the pic. I will keep you guys posted I should have a female spitting by the end of the week


----------



## Tony_B (Apr 24, 2010)

Very kewl!

Keep us updated if you have some fry available!!!


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Any updates on the holding female? Is this the first time she has held?


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah I had a brain fart it's three weeks Tuesday the 18th. Oops so we will see what the next couple days bring.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

View attachment 46546


Babies this is only after the second stripping

View attachment 46554


Mommas mouth bump


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

View attachment 46562


Fry count - 55 with one female too elusive to net and strip. I will try again later as I don't want to stress them any extra and I have a class.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

awesome... I can see the half dozen I plan to buy from you


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah sounds like there's a few people who want some. Don't have a final count yet was late home from class and didnt bother to try and net the last holding female.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

These lwandas seem to be a popular fish these days for african keepers... looks like you picked the right peacocks to breed. You should have no problems getting rid of fry for a while; plus they come from good stock.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Congrats on the babies. You need to setup a grow out tank now. Ill take a male when they are ready


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice! I already have a Lwanda male but if not I'd be buying one. They're awesome fish when fully coloured.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Well here's the male from Harold that was first to breed with the new females in my order
View attachment 46953
View attachment 46953


Here's one of my new males from the order sorry for a bad pick they are still more camera shy but getting less mellow
View attachment 46961


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

wow super nice....

I was in j&l today and saw that kessil led in person. The lighting on that planted tank might be the nicest I have ever seen. They are very pricey though and the guy told me I would need 4 minimum for a 6ft tank.

How many are you running on your tank?


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey thanks! Just one amazon sun over the four foot, plus I have a ocean blue on either side. Those pics are a single light over four feet long plus its twenty inches above the water lol and still perfectly bright. I can't use the iPhone with all the lights on to make the colours pops but the blue 14,000 k are crazy nice over the Africans but cell phone camera can't capture it. Any how if I was doing a six footer I'd just buy two amazon suns. The staff member has just misinterpreted the specs, if I recall correctly the light covers a two foot "radius", ultimately covering four foot tank nicely IMO. The blues just make the colours pop and I only run as a mid day light.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

So with one on a 4' tank you don't have any dark areas at the ends. I actually have a 36" double bright over 72" and love the look it gives. I think 2 of these might be perfect for me on a 6' tank. Just a stunning light output and the shimmer effect blows away any of these cheaper led strips I have seen... no comparison, really.

Is the one over that planted tank the amazon suns? These are 150w each right?


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm gonna wait till I pick up some lwanda fry off you to see these lights in person one day


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice looking males Cam... I just ordered some LED's for the 180. Can't wait to get that tank set up. I move in 3 days...


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

AKAmikeross said:


> I'm gonna wait till I pick up some lwanda fry off you to see these lights in person one day


Why not get some sooner rather then later  if you can grow them out. I might be able to get a friend of mine to grow some out for me. Otherwise not sure what ill do here.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Sidius said:


> Nice looking males Cam... I just ordered some LED's for the 180. Can't wait to get that tank set up. I move in 3 days...


Thanks Jamie, let me know once you're all settled ill have to see the new setup. Or unless you're out my way and bring pics lol, what led you order btw? I got a buddy looking for LEDs on a big tank.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Last male picked up, officially down to three trios but still got one shy guy of the new two. I think it might be best to do two males with all my females but we will see how this grouping works.
View attachment 47209

Here's the last one bagged and floating for pu.

All frys are doing good and swimming really fast, all females are adjusted and eating good even the ones that spawned right away.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Vancitycam said:


> Last male picked up, officially down to three trios but still got one shy guy of the new two. I think it might be best to do two males with all my females but we will see how this grouping works.
> View attachment 47209
> 
> Here's the last one bagged and floating for pu.
> ...


Is that an Otopharynx Lithobates (yellow blaze)? I've been on the hunt for one of those for a long time.

I ended up buying the Current USA Freshwater LED+ (2 x 36" fixtures), their dual ramp controller and some of their Lunar LED's to run off the second channel of the controller. I should be able to simulate sunrise/sunset and have moonlights on a different channel so they can stay on. I wanted the buildmyled setup but it's more light (par) than I need for the low light plants that I'm going to grow and quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Nope definitely not oto.lithobates, does kind of look similar though. That one was one of the spencer jack males, although I did have a lithobates that Justin brought me back. It was going to be a very nice fish for sure but my lithobates, he went with all my males in a group, too bad you weren't back around a little bit ago id have given you the same price I gave my friend.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/alphabet-fish-game-76994/index5.html

you can see a picture I posted here while I was leaning my abc's lol. As for your light id really like to see it once you have it all setup, im interested in the controlling parts really sunrise sunset ect.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

What's the final stock list going to look like when your breeding groups are all established?


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Just aulonocara lwanda with my bunch of bnp. I was wanting to add something mid level or top type schooling fish to add some extra action. Just not sure what I can add that doesn't get too big or cost too much but can handle my tank temp ph etc

Edit-if I got any female and male mix in any tank it's sp only I wouldn't add anything could cross breed I'm not a hybrid fan or of the battery cars either lol


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

The male you just sold looks awesome... was it another BCA member who acquired him?


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

AKAmikeross said:


> The male you just sold looks awesome... was it another BCA member who acquired him?


Yup the same guy that bought my all male group, he's now got a pretty impressive stock list so far in his 135 gallon. I still have three males left and two are the new guys like that one I sold him, ones still being sub dom. Instead of selling him my sub dom I let a better coloured one go in hopes of this guy finding his spot but he's still shy. I may have to cut it down still to two males and sell one more of the new two but it would be the sub dom.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Well only fry left now, that last male sold quickly and the fry have been a bigger hit than I thought I'm almost all out. Just a few left that I'm holding on to to grow out myself but I got another female holding so there's more on the way.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats man.. Was stripping the mom difficult or did you just move mom and babies into their own tank?


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Sidius said:


> Congrats man.. Was stripping the mom difficult or did you just move mom and babies into their own tank?


Easy just catch the female and strip her then re release her back to the tank, to minimize her time out of the mix I feel is earlier on them than taking them out for a longer period. Then after its like adding a single fish back to the tank all by herself. Just catch strip and drop her back and feed the tank lol. Then I kept the fry in a breeder net for now. I got everything but a light for a little 15g grow out. After I set that up and cycle I will move my last ten fry over, that's why I sold and traded a bunch of fry, I had too many for the breeder net for any length of time. I got two more holding females right now lol so after I move my first fry to the grow tank I will probably get another lot to fill up te net lol.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

How did you learn about techniques used to strip the females and were the fry already free swimming when you stripped them?


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a friend who's family owned a fish store for over twenty years I was taught from him. I left them to hold the babies full term so they are free swimming and the fry swim right out, I suppose you could strip earlier but I don't want to tumble.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Any more females holding? Updates?


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh there's been lots of females holding I've been selling fry as they come. I'm limited on tank space so I was able to only keep ten fry from the original 55 to grow myself, I had then sold the rest and two or three batches since then. I let them hold full term then strip and keep in a breeder net for a week to feed and make sure they're all good to go for a buck each.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Update on the breeding group - down to two males for the six females and this seems to be working good, these girls are just pigs for nls they are growing good and out competing the males for food lol and the fry batches are a few more in each. My new spencer jack male is amazing colour even for being number two after my fairdeals male


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Let's see some pics of the breeding group! I'd like to see the different between the Fairdeals male and the Spencer Jack male. I have a Fairdeals male Lwanda and he's got amazing colours.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

You will have to come by and see lol I can't get good iPhone pics.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

lol ya I guess it's overdue that I stop by and check it out


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Please excuse the quality-it's IPhone and I just did a w/c so it's stirred up I shouldn't clean my glass although it needs it.

Here's the spencer jack male

View attachment 52297

View attachment 52305

View attachment 52313

View attachment 52321


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Here's the fairdeals male my og lol

View attachment 52329

View attachment 52337


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry lol at sideways pics sorry that's the best I can do lol sorry guys


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Both awesome looking fish.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice looking fish man.. I love Lwanda's.. One of my favorite Africans for sure


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I never noticed the teeth on the SJ fish before yesterday


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

What about the teeth?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Beauty fish!!!! He looks awesome


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey thanks guys, I really like my guys but I do want to add something else for extra activity just not sure what I can do the wont bother breeding or cross breed.



Sidius said:


> What about the teeth?


The ones on the spencer jack one in that photo it's got a snaggle tooth lol I didn't notice any like that on my fairdeals. That's why only fairdeals show any damage from time to time on the fin and Spencer's doesn't ??


----------

